# It takes a loooonnnng time to "check & sync"



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Well, I updated my Kindle app on my iPod Touch... and it bricked my iPod just for starters.  When I finally recovered from that (a bad sign), I had lost all the books from my ipod... so I have been downloading fresh copies from the archive.  No biggie.  But then I noticed something really strange.  Now when I start the app, it "Checks & Syncs" for an extremely long time.  I haven't actually timed it yet, but for at least 15 minutes.  Before I did the update, the check & sync was extremely fast.  I wonder what the deal is?  Oh well, it is working, and I can read or do other things (like get books from my archive)... so the check & sync is not really causing a problem, I think.  Not yet anyway.   I am using a broadband wifi connection, so I don't think that is the issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried removing the app from the iPod and reinstalling?


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried removing the app from the iPod and reinstalling?


Yep! I had to. After I finally unbricked my ipod, the new Kindle app wouldn't run. So I deleted it and reinstalled. That finally got it working, but now I am reloading all my books (around 600 of them) and the check & sync takes forever....

I still don't have all my books loaded, around 150 more to go. What a pain!

I have been using Kindle on the ipod for awhile, this is the first real trouble I have had. I have kept all software up-to-date. I was really scared when it bricked though, iTunes couldn't even connect with it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Could it be indexing?  I know on the kindle, I can't load tooo many books at once or the thing takes forever and if it gets jammed, then it is in some sort of endless cycle til i delete the book that jammed it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suspect that too many books at once could be an issue.

I would also suspect that this newest version had bugs.


----------

